# Best Equipment for Locating X-Rays



## TXAmanda (Jan 29, 2013)

Good afternoon,
I'm looking for suggestions for the best way to locate x-rays, which contain silver. I'm trying to destroy approx. 10, 000 boxes of mixed medical records, which may or may not have old x-rays. We intend to have them incinerated, but we want to reclaim any silver before sending them out. An earlier search led me to this board when researching the silver content in x-rays, so it occurred to me that one of the forum members might have some good suggestions for the best way (quick & cheap, preferably) to locate which boxes have x-rays, while ignoring the boxes that have folders with metal clips, brads, alligator clips, etc., as that stuff can go straight into the incinerator.
Thanks!

Amanda


----------



## butcher (Jan 29, 2013)

Weight is the only way I can think of but that may not tell you too much if the box containd a mix of paper and Xray film, Xrays are much heavier than paper, beside looking through the box I do not think it would be easy to tell, a metal detector most likely would not work either.


----------



## Westerngs (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a company, Colt Refining, that may be able to help you and there may be no need to separate anything.

www.coltrefining.com

They not only recycle the metals, but also do secure data destruction.

I have never dealt with them, nor am I in any way associated with them.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 29, 2013)

man up and start searching the boxes. You want the treasure?, then go on the hunt!


----------

